# Drive in movie theatre



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

I found an old digital picture frame last week. I did not use it very often, so I decided to make a new feature for the RR.
Maybe an inspiration for others too?
Needs some more detailing when it wil be placed on the layout.
It's a temporary installation for outdoors of course.

Greets
Stefan


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

The CCTGG will have our resurrected Drive-In module at the Amherst Railway Society Show next weekend.
LAO


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very clever. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very neat idea. Good use for those old things.

Chris


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Stefan,
There are a couple of HO groups around here have one set up their layout as well and they look very good, as does yours. You'll have to let us know when "Gone with the Wind" is on again, would like pop over and to see that again!!
Some of the layouts also have coffee/doughnut shops as well, but just like the real thing the parking lots are full of police cars.
Cheers.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice Stefan. You come up with some amazing ideas.


----------

